# Classic road rides in Washinton state.



## nwrides

Anyone know of a good website that discribes some good road rides in Washington?


----------



## sivart

This should give you a good start.

http://www.vancouverbicycleclub.com/index.html

You just missed the "Ride Around Clark County" which was on Saturday. It was a great day for a ride.


----------



## DaveT

nwrides said:


> Anyone know of a good website that discribes some good road rides in Washington?


Cascade Bike Club (Seattle area) http://www.cascade.org/Home/ Spokane Bike Club (Eastern Washington) http://www.spokanebicycleclub.org/ both sponsor many rides, some 'classic' and some daily.


----------



## nwrides

*Road Rides*

I just started road biking a couple years ago but have mt. biked for 20 years. Was wondering if road bikers have similar info as the MTB review (trail reviews) on road rides with directions and comments where a person can do the ride themselves? The MTB review you can choose a State and area  you would like to ride and pull up a handfull of rides with directions.

Thanks!


----------



## BenWA

I;ve been looking for a similar page myself (to the mtb trail reviews) for rides near Tacoma. What part of WA are you in? I just moved to Tacoma recently from Bellingham, and I miss the wonderful rides up that way (Chuckanut Drive, Lake Sammish, Birch Bay, etc). All we have down here are stoplights, traffic, and more stoplights. Not to mention there are plenty of neighborhoods that you don't want to ride in, if you know what i mean.

I'm trying to find some good rides out by Puyallup/Enumclaw/Mt. Rainier, if anyone knows of any nice routes out that way feel free to let me know. looking for 40-60 mile loops with nice views, interesting topography, low traffic.


----------



## Geddy5

*Orting...*



BenWA said:


> I;ve been looking for a similar page myself (to the mtb trail reviews) for rides near Tacoma. What part of WA are you in? I just moved to Tacoma recently from Bellingham, and I miss the wonderful rides up that way (Chuckanut Drive, Lake Sammish, Birch Bay, etc). All we have down here are stoplights, traffic, and more stoplights. Not to mention there are plenty of neighborhoods that you don't want to ride in, if you know what i mean.
> 
> I'm trying to find some good rides out by Puyallup/Enumclaw/Mt. Rainier, if anyone knows of any nice routes out that way feel free to let me know. looking for 40-60 mile loops with nice views, interesting topography, low traffic.


I live in Puyallup myself, and have ridden the Orting trail many times now. I'ts only 21 miles round trip, but if I strart from my house it's aounrd 30 miles. The cool thing about Orting is that once you get to the end of the trail, there is lot's of low traffic roads to ride all the way up to Paradise; that would be quite a ride! But even if you don't ride all that way, there are tons of routes that invlolve various levels of hills, all of which are out in wonderful wooded areas. Also, there is the interurban trail in Auburn, by the SuperMall, that I'm going to try out this weekend...weather permitting. You can get a bike map from www.Piercecountywa.org/bikemap
I'm going to ride the "Ride Around Puget Sound" this August, it's 164 miles (or there abouts) over two days. I'm trying to get in shape for it, but the dang weather won't cooperate!
Hope this helps.


----------



## BenWA

thanks Geddy. Actually, on Saturday i did some exploring out that way... i rode from puyallup to sumner via Pioneer, to 162, south thru Orting, then S. Prarie, then took a left at the sign to the S. Prarie sherrif station (dont know the road) but ended up in Bonney Lk at the 410 intersection. I turned around at that point and backtracked to Sumner. Back up 162, i turned right onto some road that winded up the hill to all those subdivisions that overlook the river valley--some brutal climbing in there! Overall, the ride was a lot of flat with a few tough climbs thrown in the mix. About 40miles of flat with 20 miles of hills, came out to 64 miles total by the end. I'll definitely be exploring out there some more!


----------



## Geddy5

*Wow...*



BenWA said:


> thanks Geddy. Actually, on Saturday i did some exploring out that way... i rode from puyallup to sumner via Pioneer, to 162, south thru Orting, then S. Prarie, then took a left at the sign to the S. Prarie sherrif station (dont know the road) but ended up in Bonney Lk at the 410 intersection. I turned around at that point and backtracked to Sumner. Back up 162, i turned right onto some road that winded up the hill to all those subdivisions that overlook the river valley--some brutal climbing in there! Overall, the ride was a lot of flat with a few tough climbs thrown in the mix. About 40miles of flat with 20 miles of hills, came out to 64 miles total by the end. I'll definitely be exploring out there some more!


If that right you took off of 162 is the hill that I think it was, you are one climbin' fool! Did it end up on the South hill in Puyallup? Around Shaw road? Is so, whew!
I don't know how well you know Puyallup, but there is a hill on the west side of Puyallup that you should try, it's called Bentley Road. When I first got my bike this Feb, I wanted to see what the gradiant was, so I started up it...and made it about about 50 feet, at which point I checked my computer, it said %18. It gets steeper too. The thing is, it's only about a mile long, and it levels out to around 10 or 13% I'd guess before climbing back up again, so I think I'll be able to conqure it sometime this summer. Try map questing it if you're interested, or I would be happy to give you more detailed directions. I would be interested to hear what another cyclist thought of that monster!


----------



## bikejr

*Hill*



Geddy5 said:


> If that right you took off of 162 is the hill that I think it was, you are one climbin' fool! Did it end up on the South hill in Puyallup? Around Shaw road? Is so, whew!
> I don't know how well you know Puyallup, but there is a hill on the west side of Puyallup that you should try, it's called Bentley Road. When I first got my bike this Feb, I wanted to see what the gradiant was, so I started up it...and made it about about 50 feet, at which point I checked my computer, it said %18. It gets steeper too. The thing is, it's only about a mile long, and it levels out to around 10 or 13% I'd guess before climbing back up again, so I think I'll be able to conqure it sometime this summer. Try map questing it if you're interested, or I would be happy to give you more detailed directions. I would be interested to hear what another cyclist thought of that monster!


 I live in the Kent/Renton area. Where is this hill? I'm always a glutton to try something foolish.. I see on Google maps a Bentley avenue that looks like it goes between Pioneer Way and 72nd? Is this the one? If so I gather you approach it from Pioneer Way? It doesn't look to be a mile though if this is the one...?


----------



## BenWA

the hills i got into were east of rt 162. i did a mapquest search... its McCutcheon Rd E up to Rhodes Lake Rd E, then up to 198th Av E, where the hill gets steep. It not terribly long or sustained or anything (there isn't much elevation change from the valley bottom to to the top of the terrace, but after 40 miles "warming up" of flats, it's a good workout no doubt about that! I'll bet there are some more good hills in there, but that's exploring for next time. 

I'd be curious to see some of the climbs you are talking about near puyallup. you said west of town?

If you are a real glutton for punishment, do the bellingham to baker out and back. The ride from Bellingham to Heather Meadows is around 40 miles, with 4500' of climb at the end, then back to Bellingham is another 40 miles. That's one of my goals this summer. Also, there's a lot of riding in the heart of the North Cascades that is just waiting for us riders to explore.


----------



## bikejr

*Climbing..*

I'm planning to try this if things work out..

http://centuryride.com/

4k climing in the last 40 miles
2k in the other two 30 mile loops

I'm starting to try and profile some of the local climbs in the Puget sound area...

www.bikejr.com

The latest one I have is the climb up the back side of Cougar mountain, sometimes known as Zoo hill.. 2.25 miles and some 1030 feet or so of climbing.


----------



## Geddy5

*That is the one*

Oh, okay, BenWa, the hill that I was thinking of is West off of Orting Hwy, it eventually brings you up to the South Hill of Puyallup.

Bikejr, the Bentley you found is the right one, I might be off on it being a mile, it was just a guess. I suggest that you drive out here before you ride the bike all that way (though the ride from Auburn to Puyallup is pretty cool), to see if you really want to climb it. I was about to write out directions, but you mentioned that you already saw it on the map, so you can find it. When you are coming down E. Pioneer you'll eventually see an auto parts junk yard on your left...Grand Forks Wrecking, or some such at an intersection. Immediately after passing that look to your right, Bentley starts there.
I really hope that you try it and let me know what you thought about it. I'm pretty new to road biking, so it is possible that what I think is a ridiculously steep hill will be a ride in the park for you, though I would really be surpirsed if that were the case! 
When I half-heartedly tried to climb it - I was under no illusions that I could have, the main worry that I had was how to get out of my pedals when I grinded to a hault. When exerting that much pressure on the pedals, you don't have much time to clip out in time to put your foot on the ground before you fall over. 

Good luck, and let me know!


----------



## BenWA

thanks geddy...i'm intrigued! I'm printing out your post right now and I'll go give it a look-see later in the week. I think i'll bring the gps along and track some elevation profiles of some of the hills there like bikejr has on his site. skinny as i may be, i'm no speedy gonzalas up the hills, and since its a bit of a weakpoint for me I'm doing my best to brainwash myself to love climbing...and nowadays I'm always looking for a good hill challenge!  If riding hills doesnt make me a better climber, i dont know what will...


----------



## BenWA

bikejr, those look like some pretty burly climbs on cougar, i'll have to get up there one of these days. 

That chelan century looks brutal, i dont think i'll be ready for that anytime soon! i have never done any century of any type, let alone one with 8000' total elev. that could be a serious mountain stage in pretty much any major race Id guess.


----------



## BenWA

bikejr,

I have a question about that Eastside Challenge ride on your website, east of Sammamish... the elevation profile indicates that the finish is ~100' higher than the start, but the map indicates that the start and finish are in the same spot...(?) Have you done that ride? Can you verify that it is 56 miles from start to finish on the map, as it is on the profile? I might do it this weekend weather permitting.


----------



## bikejr

*....*



Geddy5 said:


> Oh, okay, BenWa, the hill that I was thinking of is West off of Orting Hwy, it eventually brings you up to the South Hill of Puyallup.
> 
> Bikejr, the Bentley you found is the right one, I might be off on it being a mile, it was just a guess. I suggest that you drive out here before you ride the bike all that way (though the ride from Auburn to Puyallup is pretty cool), to see if you really want to climb it. I was about to write out directions, but you mentioned that you already saw it on the map, so you can find it. When you are coming down E. Pioneer you'll eventually see an auto parts junk yard on your left...Grand Forks Wrecking, or some such at an intersection. Immediately after passing that look to your right, Bentley starts there.
> I really hope that you try it and let me know what you thought about it. I'm pretty new to road biking, so it is possible that what I think is a ridiculously steep hill will be a ride in the park for you, though I would really be surpirsed if that were the case!
> When I half-heartedly tried to climb it - I was under no illusions that I could have, the main worry that I had was how to get out of my pedals when I grinded to a hault. When exerting that much pressure on the pedals, you don't have much time to clip out in time to put your foot on the ground before you fall over.
> 
> Good luck, and let me know!


 Not sure when I'll get to it, but I'll have to check it out. An 18% pitch for very long won't be easily climbed on my double crank road bike for sure. I can deal with short sections but.... I used to be a better climber than I am now, at least for my size (175-180lbs back in the day). Now I'm closer to 210 and of course that hurts more on the steeper hills as well as being a few years older as well. 

I just switches to Crank Brothers Candy SL pedals. These are much more reliable to get out of than my previous SPD type of cleats. Which on a steep climb would be welcome if bailing out was necessary. The real trick is to get going again if you do ever stop on a really steep hill.


----------



## bikejr

*Eastside Challenge*



BenWA said:


> bikejr,
> 
> I have a question about that Eastside Challenge ride on your website, east of Sammamish... the elevation profile indicates that the finish is ~1000' higher than the start, but the map indicates that the start and finish are in the same spot...(?) Have you done that ride? Can you verify that it is 56 miles from start to finish on the map, as it is on the profile? I might do it this weekend weather permitting.


 This was a cascade club ride I went on. The distance should be accurate. It was a funny weather day. I suspect the barometric pressure changed through the day to mess up the absolute elevations over the course of a day. I will have to look at that. The starting elevation is the correct starting elevation. I always try to at least get the starting elevation correct. Over the course of the ride, though weather changes can alter that. In general I'm more interested in the climbing feet vs actual elevations, so it is all pretty relative. 

This was a good ride with a decent 4-5k of climbing. There is some dispute, the ride leader said about 5k. My HAC4 said about 4k, my specialized Speed Zone reported more like 5k. I have heard the HAC4 tends to under report total climbing so who knows. At any rate you will climb some hills. 

As I remember the steepest climb on the ride was at marker 15. Also not much shoulder on that road up the climb. I would wonder if there might be better ways up the plateau with more shoulder. Oh yea, SE 60th right at the end of the ride is a 10%+ deal, maybe 1/2 a mile long and is annoying especially when tired at the end of the ride. One could always circumvent it at coal creek by heading west and taking the trail back to the start at exit 9. 
This ride was all about hills I guess, and there are some good ones.


----------



## BenWA

I think I'll head up there this weekend to check it out, just for something different.

BTW, i work a lot with GIS and I can make cool maps with hillshade and all that jazz, and elevation profiles of the route. If there are any rides in particular that you would like a hillshaded map of with elev profile, I could make one fairly easily (if i get bored enough at work and feel like procrastinating). I just cant make too many, because it takes time for the slow-ass computer system to do all the raster calculations....

I'm making one now of the ride i described from last weekend, out of sheer boredom...


----------



## mattv2099

I'd say the best epic and or classic ride I've done in WA is the ride up to mt Baker. Beautiful ride with lots of climbing.

I've heard that riding over highway 20 is great. I haven't done it yet but plan on doing it this summer.


----------



## bikejr

*...*



mattv2099 said:


> I'd say the best epic and or classic ride I've done in WA is the ride up to mt Baker. Beautiful ride with lots of climbing.
> 
> I've heard that riding over highway 20 is great. I haven't done it yet but plan on doing it this summer.


 That's one I've never ridden up before. Definitely and out and back. Much like the newer road up Mt. St Helens which I did do some years (maybe 10) ago. I think they have extended it since I last road it.


----------



## Spinnerman

Geddy5 said:


> Oh, okay, BenWa, the hill that I was thinking of is West off of Orting Hwy, it eventually brings you up to the South Hill of Puyallup.
> 
> Bikejr, the Bentley you found is the right one, I might be off on it being a mile, it was just a guess. I suggest that you drive out here before you ride the bike all that way (though the ride from Auburn to Puyallup is pretty cool), to see if you really want to climb it. I was about to write out directions, but you mentioned that you already saw it on the map, so you can find it. When you are coming down E. Pioneer you'll eventually see an auto parts junk yard on your left...Grand Forks Wrecking, or some such at an intersection. Immediately after passing that look to your right, Bentley starts there.
> I really hope that you try it and let me know what you thought about it. I'm pretty new to road biking, so it is possible that what I think is a ridiculously steep hill will be a ride in the park for you, though I would really be surpirsed if that were the case!
> When I half-heartedly tried to climb it - I was under no illusions that I could have, the main worry that I had was how to get out of my pedals when I grinded to a hault. When exerting that much pressure on the pedals, you don't have much time to clip out in time to put your foot on the ground before you fall over.
> 
> Good luck, and let me know!


I have ridden the hill you are talking about many times. Always easier in the summer than the winter. This hill is comparative to Alder/36th coming up from the Tacoma waterfront off of Ruston Way near the CI Shenanigans restaurant. I know someone who rides this hill to do intervals for racing 7 or 8 times in a row.

The toghest hills I can think of in the area that I have personally ridden are:

The Ollala Wall (Actually called Banner Road)
Shorecrest Drive SW in West Seattle
180th/178th St. just south of Southcenter Mall
James Street in Kent, WA
Bentley
Alder/36th from Ruston Way.

And one road I don't remember the name of going straight up near Ripley in Renton, WA


----------



## Spinnerman

BenWA said:


> I;ve been looking for a similar page myself (to the mtb trail reviews) for rides near Tacoma. What part of WA are you in? I just moved to Tacoma recently from Bellingham, and I miss the wonderful rides up that way (Chuckanut Drive, Lake Sammish, Birch Bay, etc). All we have down here are stoplights, traffic, and more stoplights. Not to mention there are plenty of neighborhoods that you don't want to ride in, if you know what i mean.
> 
> I'm trying to find some good rides out by Puyallup/Enumclaw/Mt. Rainier, if anyone knows of any nice routes out that way feel free to let me know. looking for 40-60 mile loops with nice views, interesting topography, low traffic.


You should come out with the Spoke and Sprocket group at 8AM on Saturdays leaving from the Spoke and Sprocket shop near the Univeversity Place Post Office on 27th next to the self-serve car wash. We know many great rides.

If you like fast recreational riding, bring you ID and some cash in case we go out onto Ft. Lewis.


----------



## Spinnerman

*Washington State Trifecta*

To me, the three classic rides in Washington State on clear sunny days are 

the climbs to Hurricane Ridge from Port Angeles at Sea Level (as a measured climb, this is clearly the longest and most challenging in the northwest without another climb coming even close to this one. If this was a measured climb in the tour or Giro, it would start at Sea Level and go up to 5,200'). Second best, to me, is Sunrise on Mt. Rainier. It is the highest road climb in the state and reminds me of a smaller version of the Izoard in France the way it snakes up the mountain. 

Finaally, the climbto Paradise coming from the East Side Stevens Canyon Entrance. Try parking in Ashford, take Skate Creek (Forest Road 52 just east of Ashford toward Packwood), left on US12 in Packwood to 123 and then left into the Stevens Canyon Park Entrance. You will have alrady done some low grade climbing coming up from Packwood. The climb conitinues to the top of Backbone Ridge, then descends a little and then the brute up Stevens Canyon to the top of Paradise. Remember to take a right at the T two miles below Paradise to get to the top and then take the one way road to make the loop back to the T, then turn left and descend to Longmire and back to Ashford, Total Route is just under 80 miles, but one fantastic climb.

This is the Trifecta of Washington State climbs in My Opinion.

I have found each one to be tough on different occasions, but if you haven't warmed up properly before tackling Hurricane Ridge, it is probably the most challenging. Stevens Canyon can be very tough on hot days. Sunrise is just pure enjoyment while remaining challenging.

There you go ... now go take on these climbs this summer..


----------



## BenWA

Spinnerman said:


> This hill is comparative to Alder/36th coming up from the Tacoma waterfront off of Ruston Way near the CI Shenanigans restaurant. I know someone who rides this hill to do intervals for racing 7 or 8 times in a row.


I dont think i've ever ridden up Alder oddly enough, considering that i live a few blocks away from there. I go straight up 30th from Old Town regularly, which is plenty steep and long enough for me. I cant stay seated for most of it with my double though, out of the saddle most of the way up. And i definitely dont think i'd enjoy 7-8 reps up that hill.


----------



## BenWA

Spinnerman said:


> You should come out with the Spoke and Sprocket group at 8AM on Saturdays leaving from the Spoke and Sprocket shop near the Univeversity Place Post Office on 27th next to the self-serve car wash. We know many great rides.
> 
> If you like fast recreational riding, bring you ID and some cash in case we go out onto Ft. Lewis.



Thanks for the heads up! I will definitely join up one of these Saturdays. I'm definitely looking for new routes and people to ride with. My new standard is to ride out to Puyallup on Pioneer, then out towards sumner, then a loop in the hills out there on the east side of 162. It's a pretty flat most of the way on Pioneer, but you can take some side routes on the way out to 162 and add some undulations into that part of the ride depending on your fancy.


----------



## Spinnerman

BenWA said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I will definitely join up one of these Saturdays. I'm definitely looking for new routes and people to ride with. My new standard is to ride out to Puyallup on Pioneer, then out towards sumner, then a loop in the hills out there on the east side of 162. It's a pretty flat most of the way on Pioneer, but you can take some side routes on the way out to 162 and add some undulations into that part of the ride depending on your fancy.


Try riding out on the west side down toward Titlow Beach, then along Grandview, down Chambers Creek to Steilacoom and then up past Cormorant Passage on the DuPont/Steilacoom Highway to DuPont. Then right on Center Drive to I-5 and go south one intersection to Mounts Road, take a left and ride over I-5 and then down the hill into the Nisqually valley. You can then either turn lefet on Reservation or continue to the stop sign and then turn left and either one takes you all the way to Yelm. If you know how to get there you can also go north of Yelm and Olympia to Johnson Point, Boston Harbor and Fishtrap loop.


----------



## Spinnerman

BenWA said:


> I dont think i've ever ridden up Alder oddly enough, considering that i live a few blocks away from there. I go straight up 30th from Old Town regularly, which is plenty steep and long enough for me. I cant stay seated for most of it with my double though, out of the saddle most of the way up. And i definitely dont think i'd enjoy 7-8 reps up that hill.


30th is steep, just not quite as steep as Alder/36th hill. The Alder part is deceiving baecause there is a switch back and it gets you to think this isn't so bad ... then the road turns left and hits a pretty good wall. My VDO has measured up to 17% on one of the ramps between the cross streets on the way up. 

Most people ride up 31st by cutting through the alley directly west of Old Town or 31st because there is less traffic. 

Odd you should mention in your earlier posts and I know the roads really well in Tacoma too, but I don't find Tacoma too bad for riding in other than the Hilltop at night. I guess I know enough alternate roads to keep moving and at most just slowing down for the stop signs that I know how to avoid most of it.

We often do a great ride from Spoke and Sprockets on Wednesday night at 6PM where we ride down Grandview, down Chambers Creek, up past Ft. Steilacoom Park, then a loop of Oakbrook, a loop of Gravelly Lake and Loop of Lake Louise, sometimes we will mix it up a little and maybe do an out and back to DuPont. The ride starts off at moderate fast, then we climb the hill from Steilacoom and regroup at Far West Drive and then hammer through Oakbrook and then socialize until we get to Gravelly Lake for another intense interval and then soft pedal again and then interval on the rollers around Lake Louise and then some guys who are feeling strong will race up Chambers Creek where we regroup at the top with the rest of the riders that are taking it easy up the hill and then social pace back to the shop or home for many. 

I forgot to mention this option as well in my earlier post. Before you come out on Saturdays, check with the shop to make sure we aren't meeting somewhere else for a longer ride like Mt. Rainer or somewhere else. If you want you can get on the mailing list if you like the group so you know what we are up to from one weekend to the next.


----------



## elGato

If you guys want to get out of the city and onto the Olympic Peninsula try the Port Townsend/Chimacum area which is my home. (I agree that Hurricane is worth the exercise). We have some beautiful rides on mostly country roads. 

If you want your climbing yaya's here's a route for you: Start at Chimacum schools & head out West Valley road which is a pretty farm and woods lined road and come out at Center Valley heading toward Quilcene (down and around the bay at Quil is my favorite ride), then take the Daybob/Coyle road and climb for about 5 miles up and along the Coyle Peninsula. You'll be able to see the Hood Canal and the Olympics at the same time from the top, but it rolls and rolls through the trees. Then take the turn past Silent Lake and down Thorndike road (a fast, fast drop) then climb and decend your way toward the Hood Canal Bridge where you'll take the road out to the main highway 101 and travel 1/2 mile to Teal Lake road. Teal Lake goes up and more up and then goes up a while longer and then cuts some of your heart out. At the top you'll wind down through new homes in the Port Ludlow development and drop down to the Tide nine at Pt. Ludlow.

Next you'll find yourself at a turn on Paradise Bay road where you'll take a left and follow the road along the bay into Pt. Ludlow. You'll continue to Swansonville Road and climb up over that ridge (your legs should be a little soft by now) and then decend to Beaver Valley road (becareful it's got the most traffic in the area) and turn right toward Chimacum until for about 3/4 a mile then turn left onto Egg & I road.

The road is named for the Ma & Pa Kettle stories (and you'll pass the old homestead) and starts with a short but killer hill, but once your up it in a while there is a fast decent and another (stop for a beer at "Hole in the Woods" [my place]) and then take a right on Center Valley and 4 miles back to the school on gentle roll. The whole ride is probably 42 miles, but I bet that even a good climber will find it a decent workout. I know it kicks my butt on a regular basis, but I'm old & slow with the vision of a 30 year old kid in my brain. 

There are plenty of nice places to stay in Port Townsend, camping at Fort Worden, good restaurants, music and festivals.


----------



## BenWA

I will definitely join you guys on a wednesday evening ride, i usually ride around that time after work anyway. do you work at spoke and sprockets?

re: riding in tacoma, it's just a lot more lights and stop signs than I'm used to. Most of my riding in Bham was well outside of any residential areas, and before Bham, I lived in north central vermont which is REALLY rural. 

My neighbor told me not to ride east of 6th ave and to avoid certain parts of lakewood, but maybe it's not really that bad as long as you keep it moving along......


----------



## Spinnerman

BenWA said:


> I will definitely join you guys on a wednesday evening ride, i usually ride around that time after work anyway. do you work at spoke and sprockets?
> 
> re: riding in tacoma, it's just a lot more lights and stop signs than I'm used to. Most of my riding in Bham was well outside of any residential areas, and before Bham, I lived in north central vermont which is REALLY rural.
> 
> My neighbor told me not to ride east of 6th ave and to avoid certain parts of lakewood, but maybe it's not really that bad as long as you keep it moving along......


It is kind of hard to not ride east of 6th Ave since it is an E/W street 

Maybe your friend was talking about Hilltop, roughly inscribed by 6th Street to the North, Sprague to the West and probably Fawcett to the East and Center to the South. Still you are fine here, I think in the daytime, just not a very nice area to ride in anyway because the streets are not in good shape anyway. Ponders in Lakewood has a bad reputation, which is probably the only bad area you can get to by biicycle in Lakewood. Also the area south of I-5 if you cross on Bridgeport from the north there is a little pocket neighborhood just before the entrance to the Air Force base that is rough. It certainly is not South Side of Chicago or South Bronx rough. 

No, I don't work for Spoke and Sprocket, but I do think they have the best fast riding recreational group in the Tacoma area. We really support each other and always regroup. So I ride for them recreationally and race a little for the team. I think the owner of Spoke and Sprocket is the best bike fitter or if you need an RAD in Tacoma. Also, if you want a classic custom built Italian, go there.

Old Town has much better prices in general and more American or Taiwanese made products and better mechanical support. But they don't have as regular riding group except in the winter from the Gig Harbor shop. 

Both great shops for different needs and reasons to support both.


----------

